# Opus X cigar band



## QuakerBoy (Oct 2, 2017)

Walnut cigar pen with opus x band

Thanks for looking


----------



## OcmulgeeOgre (Oct 2, 2017)

I’m a big fan of the smoke and the pen!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 3, 2017)

OcmulgeeOgre said:


> I’m a big fan of the smoke and the pen!



I don't smoke em, but I'm kind of a fan too 

Thank you


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 3, 2017)

Another nice job!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 3, 2017)

wvdawg said:


> Another nice job!



thank you


----------



## pine floor (Oct 8, 2017)

Lets Smoke.
 Nice piece of work.

PF


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 9, 2017)

pine floor said:


> Lets Smoke.
> Nice piece of work.
> 
> PF



Smoke em if you got em.


----------



## MOTS (Oct 9, 2017)

You turn out some nice pens. Very nice.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Oct 10, 2017)

MOTS said:


> You turn out some nice pens. Very nice.



I appreciate that.  Thanks


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Dec 1, 2017)

Great work. I'm honestly surprised those cigars are as popular as they are. I lucked into a couple once and didn't really think they were anything all that special, but if you talk to cigar enthusiasts you'd think they were the bees knees.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Dec 3, 2017)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Great work. I'm honestly surprised those cigars are as popular as they are. I lucked into a couple once and didn't really think they were anything all that special, but if you talk to cigar enthusiasts you'd think they were the bees knees.




I'm not a cigar smoker, so I can't really comment on what they see.  I do know it's popular though, so I made this


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Jan 2, 2018)

QuakerBoy said:


> I'm not a cigar smoker, so I can't really comment on what they see.  I do know it's popular though, so I made this



I absolutely do not blame you. I'm sure if you cranked them out and put them in a cigar shop or two they'd be sold out in very short order. 

There's a lot of artwork that goes into the boxes and bands since they're the only identifying marks for a manufacturer and I've always thought they were really cool. I love the gold foil work and the detail.


----------

